# Numbers of decoys



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

If I were to hunt geese consistently throughout all parts of the season how many fullbodies do you feel a guy should have for three guys in blinds? Early, middle, and late season.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

If your talking early canada goose season 36 fullbodys works well for me :sniper: , in late season you will want more.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

80


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The rule of thumb I was told was 3 doz decoys per person is a good start. That way you can have little spreads for early season and increase as the year goes on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

In the past I have made the mistake of using too many decoys in the early season. The birds are wary of approaching the field when they see more birds than they are used to. It makes them more pron to land short or slide to the side. Mid or late season the more the better.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I also lean toward less during the early season. The birds spread out in the fields in their family groups often 10-30 yards apart. If you try duplicate that with too many decoys you end up with birds landing too far outside the spread.


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

Early fewer. As the season progresses more.

If on the X not all that many, running traffic all you got.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

brentbullets said:


> Early fewer. As the season progresses more.
> 
> If on the X not all that many, running traffic all you got.


Well said :thumb:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If we all used shells in the early part of the season then maybe the birds would not be educated so fast?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

If you are talking for the entire season I would say 6-10 dozen will get you into birds. Of course sometimes less is more like in the early season discussed above. I had my best hunt of the season solo with six decoys last year during the early season. I shot my 15 in just a few minutes and could have piled up 200 birds.


----------

